# 1/2" of rain. Temps in the 40's. Skis in the shed.



## aaronbru (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like the NE is getting hit with warm weather and rain today and tonight.

Are we in the clear after this? or is more of this stuff that melts snow going to fall from the sky again?


----------



## John W (Dec 15, 2011)

THIS COMPLETELY SUCKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I leave for killington tomorrow and there are going to be about HALF the trails open after this STUPID rain event.....  Which means 15 trails....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks damn BLEAK right thru the end of December according to IN - Accuweather today . I was just checking for our region in extreme upstate New York along the Canadian border -- only 2.8 inches PREDICTED from now thru 12/31/11 -- depressing .

 I 've got my whole family and all my grandkids coming for the holidays and we always ski that week but it's looking like NOT THIS YEAR


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 15, 2011)

John W said:


> THIS COMPLETELY SUCKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I leave for killington tomorrow and there are going to be about HALF the trails open after this STUPID rain event.....  Which means 15 trails....


Trail count is what it will be...The thaw freeze is what would have me worried...make sure your skis are tuned....Hopefully they will blow the hell out of the place.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks good for a recovery effort starting tomorrow night.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

Snowmaking pond refilling!  Okay that's just me really trying to find anything resembling a positive spin on this uber sh$tty weather pattern mother nature has us stuck in now!  :uzi:


----------



## John W (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree Dave.. It's going to be terrible....  I just don't think they are going to have the time or the temps to do much between today and saturday morning to put much man made down....  I am going with the Wife who is a beginner and several other beginners...  So that makes it a little better because they are not going to leave the bunny slopes or the like..  All greens for them.  Just means getting away from them will suck because there wont be much to play on.......


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

John W said:


> I agree Dave.. It's going to be terrible....  I just don't think they are going to have the time or the temps to do much between today and saturday morning to put much man made down....  I am going with the Wife who is a beginner and several other beginners...  So that makes it a little better because they are not going to leave the bunny slopes or the like..  All greens for them.  Just means getting away from them will suck because there wont be much to play on.......



Don't really think it will be that bad.  A 1/2" of rain isn't that much (seriously) and the manmade base will absorb that and hardly blink.  The front bringing the cold air isn't supposed cross the region until late in the day tommorrow, so the surface should be nice during the day on Friday,  then once it sets up they'll groom it out and then hit it with a quick resurfacing and it should be decent by Saturday AM and then just getting better as the weekend goes on.  12+ hours of snowmaking in the GOOD temps predicted for Friday night can make a HUGE difference.  And the forcasted timing of the front passage Friday is much better than if it was passing through say Friday morning and the freeze up was going to happen during operating hours


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe if we are really lucky, it will rain and then freeze and we can have an awesome 1" of crust on all the snow


----------



## dartmouth01 (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess on the plus side for me, I can play golf a little longer this year....  But yea, this sucks.


----------



## troy (Dec 15, 2011)

season hasnt even started and we already gettin thawed, fekkin great.


----------



## John W (Dec 15, 2011)

@ Dr J - I like the view and positive outlook...  Any chance for fluffy stuff on the back end of this thing??
@ Nick - LOL...  That would be fantastic!  Nice inch o crust to tear your gear up on and land on...  FANTASTIC

Truth be told - it's way better then coming to work tomorrow!!!  And not skiing on saturday.  So I will stop bitching and enjoy the weekend...  Hopefully some snow comes through some time next 2 weeks and I can sneak away.....


----------



## drjeff (Dec 15, 2011)

John W said:


> @ Dr J - I like the view and positive outlook...  Any chance for fluffy stuff on the back end of this thing??
> @ Nick - LOL...  That would be fantastic!  Nice inch o crust to tear your gear up on and land on...  FANTASTIC
> 
> Truth be told - it's way better then coming to work tomorrow!!!  And not skiing on saturday.  So I will stop bitching and enjoy the weekend...  Hopefully some snow comes through some time next 2 weeks and I can sneak away.....



A *LITTLE* chance for some backside fluff from this one,  but the way these fronts are moving across the region, the first one (the one that's coming across today with the warm, wet stuff) is the one that has more moisture associated with it (and even then there's not a ton of moitsure) and the second front that sweeps in tommorrow with the cold air behind it is looking very moisture starved   You might get a squall or two here and there, but by no means does it look like there will be any areas getting meaningful amounts of snow on the backside as the front pulls away


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 15, 2011)

John W said:


> @ Dr J - I like the view and positive outlook...  Any chance for fluffy stuff on the back end of this thing??
> @ Nick - LOL...  That would be fantastic!  Nice inch o crust to tear your gear up on and land on...  FANTASTIC
> 
> Truth be told - it's way better then coming to work tomorrow!!!  And not skiing on saturday.  So I will stop bitching and enjoy the weekend...  Hopefully some snow comes through some time next 2 weeks and I can sneak away.....



Yeah, DrJ is on it.  A few areas could pick up very, very light amounts Friday.  K-ton north to Jay/Bolton stand the best chance.  Most back-end snow showers/flurries end Fri AM but may hang on a bit longer for Jay/Bolton/Burke/Smuggs/Stowe....Smuggs/Bolton/Burke will be favored with NW facing slopes.  Same for NH/ME...Bretton/Attitash/Balsams/Wildcat, and Saddleback.


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 15, 2011)

I want to appologize for lying in the title of this thread.  My skis are actually in my trunk/backseat where they belong.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

aaronbru said:


> I want to appologize for lying in the title of this thread.  My skis are actually in my trunk/backseat where they belong.



Good man! :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2011)

I have passed through the "Denial" and the "Anger" stages, and I'm now comfortably in the "Acceptance" phase, knowing that I will not ski this year until January.

Here's to golf in Florida next week.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't remember it being this bad in a long time. 

I have to say..... what do you do on Christmas break if the mountains aren't fully open? Lots of families make ski vacation plans. It has to really blow if you are cramming an already busy week onto a mountain that is only at half capacity.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I don't remember it being this bad in a long time.
> 
> I have to say..... what do you do on Christmas break if the mountains aren't fully open? Lots of families make ski vacation plans. It has to really blow if you are cramming an already busy week onto a mountain that is only at half capacity.


How often are ski areas fully open over Christmas week?


----------



## john1200c (Dec 15, 2011)

Bought a Liftopia ticket weeks ago for Saturday, the walk-up price will probably be lower due to low trail count.....  Oh well, can't do anything but make the most of it.  Turns is turns....


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

hammer said:


> How often are ski areas fully open over Christmas week?



I remember going to killington every year for winter break and I remember almost all the trails being open...  But I did 90 percent of my skiing at killington


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 15, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Looks damn BLEAK right thru the end of December according to IN - Accuweather today . I was just checking for our region in extreme upstate New York along the Canadian border -- only 2.8 inches PREDICTED from now thru 12/31/11 -- depressing .
> 
> I 've got my whole family and all my grandkids coming for the holidays and we always ski that week but it's looking like NOT THIS YEAR



Come down to Bristol. They have one trail open. Full price tickets too.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I remember going to killington every year for winter break and I remember almost all the trails being open...  But I did 90 percent of my skiing at killington



That's really the exception, not the rule.  My experience suggests that they try to get as much as possible and probably get to about 60-80%.  The steeper stuff is usually not ready.   Fuggitabout the woods, which I usually do until mid-Jan depend on the storms.

Winn has a better NVT forecast on snowforecast.com than he lets onto here:
Friday - Snow Potential
An additional coating to a few inches possible (generally 1-4")
sunday A coating to an inch possible overnight

And it will stay below freezing for the duration.


----------



## skiahman (Dec 15, 2011)

Look at it this way, it's not even Winter yet.  

Am I right?

Damn right I'm right. 

But yeah, this blows.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

If you look at these "bad" winters, you'll see that in all cases, things get rocking after xmas, for the most part.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

skiahman said:


> Look at it this way, it's not even Winter yet.
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> ...


Next Thursday Dec 22nd, 10 to 1 odds we'll be having the same conversation


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I remember going to killington every year for winter break and I remember almost all the trails being open...  But I did 90 percent of my skiing at killington


What are you on? It is a rare exception that any major ski area is close to 100% by the winter break and Christmas. The rain has effected your memory, me thinks....


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

Where are you today?

1. Denial
2. Anger
3. Bargaining
4. Depression
5. Acceptance


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> What are you on? It is a rare exception that any major ski area is close to 100% by the winter break and Christmas. The rain has effected your memory, me thinks....



I dunno...  I also remember snow on my birthday all the time (nov 11)


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 15, 2011)

It easily exceeded 3/4 inch of rain here(I was going to say the customary "nair", but is Ullr even listening this month? - no. He's on a beach in Playa Del Carmen slamming dos equis and slurring out "stay thirsty my friends" to every euro trash hoochie that walks by looking for an open lounge chair with a parasol). With temps in the upper 50's I was expecting to hear thunder at some point.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 15, 2011)

billski said:


> Where are you today?
> 
> 1. Denial
> 2. Anger
> ...



A bit of 4 and more 5.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 15, 2011)

billski said:


> Where are you today?
> 
> 1. Denial
> 2. Anger
> ...


#4 today


----------



## Northernflight (Dec 15, 2011)

#1. I'm starting my ski season this weekend and only get Dec-mid January to ski in New England, I will make it epic. 1 inch of snow = powder day.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Northernflight said:


> #1. I'm starting my ski season this weekend and only get Dec-mid January to ski in New England, I will make it epic. 1 inch of snow = powder day.



Now thats a glass half full attitude


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 16, 2011)

1) Denial

I'll ski it if they let me, and pretend the conditions are awesome too!

Until I look at the bottoms of my new skis! (but I just won't look)


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 16, 2011)

Northernflight said:


> #1. I'm starting my ski season this weekend and only get Dec-mid January to ski in New England, I will make it epic. 1 inch of snow = powder day.



lol a i inch powder day.  Clearly he's in denial. :razz:


----------



## watchoutbelow (Dec 16, 2011)

I keep looking at the webcam from Wildcat and I really need to stop, because it's making me sad.


----------

